# MY 500th POST!!!!!!!!!



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=514&i=picture001wf2.jpg

And since it is my 500th post I figured I would bomb the shit outta as many of you as I can . Some of you deserve this for your transgressions against the Amish Mafia. Others are just innocent bystanders who I wanted to exterminate. 

This is my first mass bombing so it only gets worse for you guys as my collection grows....

BTW...thanks for all the great times guys


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This is gonna get interesting. :lol: 




congrats on your 500th!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i just broke 3k posts and didnt realize it.. shoulda done something special.... good idea!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn.....3K.....I guess I have a way to go 

BTW Congrats to you as well!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Looks like someone's gonna get hurt :lol:


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats on 500! Looks like some people need to head for cover.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Can you make the picture any bigger?

Rookies


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I didn't think it needed to be any bigger :ask: 




 j/k My work doesn't allow me to access decent hosting site that allow you to change the size....but thanks for caring bro


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> I didn't think it needed to be any bigger :ask:
> 
> j/k My work doesn't allow me to access decent hosting site that allow you to change the size....but thanks for caring bro


Now that's a freaking shame. You need to find a decent job! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on the 500 and......


:shock: :shock:  to the hardware!


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

damn!!! :shock:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Those cigars are HUGE!!!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

500 of anything is pretty cool.  Congrats!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

:shock: :shock: Oh my goodness...... :shock: :shock:


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Man, looks like I got a lot of posting to do.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

zitotczito said:


> Man, looks like I got a lot of posting to do.


 :dunno: I have no idea what your talkin' bout


----------

